# Suche einen Gästepass für DIII



## Tilldawn (18. Juni 2012)

Hallo buffed,

ich bin auf der suche nach einem Gästepass für Diablo 3. Wäre extrem nett wenn noch jemand einen übrig hätte.

Vielen dank im Voraus.


Till(dawn)


----------

